# 4/17/18 Flat but pompy !



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I stopped at my Florida spot this morning only to find nearly flat water. Dang ! I decided that I'm trying it anyway, and I'm glad that I did. I lost 2 and landed 5. I fished from 7 until 9:30. I was using peeled shrimp and fishbites this morning, just too dang cold to dig fleas. After I packed up, I went back to that donut shop on the beach....thems some good donuts ! Fat boy approved ! Lol Now I'm sitting here trying to decide if I'm going in Alabama waters this afternoon. 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Get em while they hot 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

City Donut in OB? Good pomps.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Both. 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dammit man...leave some for me...Pompano AND donuts. Don't be a greedy Gertie.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

It's the donut shop by the shrimp basket ,a couple of miles west of the pass.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

All that's left of my donuts.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> It's the donut shop by the shrimp basket ,a couple of miles west of the pass.


Yup, that is City Donut. Good stuff.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good deal! You are the pomp whisperer


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

The farther you walk on the beach, the more donuts you get to eat! Nice fish!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I decided to come try for my Alabama 3 this afternoon. It was awesome ! Took about 20 minutes and I've got a gonzo whiting in the box too. I'm gonna stick around for a bit to see if I can get a few more of those whiting. I'll get ya'll a picture in a bit. The Good Lord has been good to me today.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

They quit....I'm glad that I got here when I did.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

When there here, they here! Awesome buddy! Great fish and a full freezer!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Great day of fishing for you there GROUPERKING!!! You deserve those donuts.


----------

